# Magnet therapy



## Guest (Jan 29, 2000)

I've not seen any postings about magnet use for FM/CFS, and realized I had a helpful hint! I have 2 sizes of magnets that are very reasonable to purchase from Nikken. One is a credit card size, the other a round one about the size of a 50 cent piece. They are put on with double sided adhesive tape just for the magnets. When I put these on my trigger points it is amazing how fast the relief is! My main point of pain starts in the shoulder blades. They are also helpful with my horrible headaches. They can be managed better when I wear the magnets. I also have "magsteps" that I wear in my shoes for added energy and better circulation for my legs. Boy, if I had the $$$ I'd get the entire sleep system. I slept on it for about a week one time and it was awesome!! If anyone wants more info on the Nikken products, I can put you in touch with someone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2000)

DSG, I have always wondered about those magnets. I spoke with a fellow fibromite about a year and a half ago and she swore by her magnetic pad! She takes it everywhere she goes--on airplanes, the car and she sleeps on it every night. She just loved it. But I have heard they are very expensive. The magnets are always in my thoughts, ya know, if I ever break down and do it! Thanks for the tip! Nice to know they are helping someone[This message has been edited by LSynatschk (edited 01-28-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2000)

The magnets can be expensive, like the pads and the sleep system I would LOVE to have. The magnets I use, the 2 size stick-ons are under $20. The magsteps were more, $40, I think, I did have to save a bit for them, but they are all worth it. My daughter would get menstrual cramps that would double her over and have her in tears. I purchased her a credit card size and she sticks it on under her belly button, NO CRAMPS!!


----------

